# How a GLOCK works GREAT VID!!!



## Throwback (May 10, 2009)

T


----------



## butshot (May 10, 2009)

Guess you and the author don't own'em


----------



## redneckcamo (May 10, 2009)

*lol*

whiskey 33 aughta love this


----------



## Gentleman4561 (May 10, 2009)

This aughta get good

By the way mine has over 500 rounds threw it and  surprisingly its still in one piece


----------



## GusGus (May 10, 2009)

I've seen this one before, but its still funny. My Glock runs fine and I like it just as much as my XD, but this video really get under somes skin.


----------



## dawg2 (May 10, 2009)

I can say mine have never dropped a mag when firing like a Kahr does!!!!

Funny vid though


----------



## Throwback (May 10, 2009)

butshot said:


> Guess you and the author don't own'em




You might not want to make a bet on that. 




T


----------



## Swede (May 12, 2009)

Just as I suspected


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 12, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> whiskey 33 aughta love this





Yawn.


I don't even own a GLOCK anymore, but I guess the ones I did own were defective, as they never blew up. Even the 10mm one.


----------



## JR (May 12, 2009)

After a bazillion rounds through my Glock 18, it still eats without a problem....  Guess I'm lucky.


----------



## bigox911 (May 12, 2009)

JR said:


> After a bazillion rounds through my Glock 18, it still eats without a problem....  Guess I'm lucky.



You are lucky indeed


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 12, 2009)

JR said:


> After a bazillion rounds through my Glock 18, it still eats without a problem....  Guess I'm lucky.



GLOCK 18, owned by a civilian?


----------



## JR (May 12, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> GLOCK 18, owned by a civilian?



There are exceptions to EVERY rule!


----------



## Killer41 (May 12, 2009)

Over 2500 rounds thru my 23 and that has never happened


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 12, 2009)

JR said:


> There are exceptions to EVERY rule!



Do tell, in a PM perhaps.


----------



## redneckcamo (May 12, 2009)

*naaaaaaaaaa*



Wiskey_33 said:


> Do tell, in a PM perhaps.



just post different info in different posts an we will fill in the gaps !


----------



## Craig Knight (May 12, 2009)

to each his own, but I have owned 3 (2 10mm's & a 40Short & weak)of them and just my opinion but they feel like garbage in my hand, none were very accurate either but would eat anything i shot in them. I just like the 1911 style and feel alot better. Hope it doesnt offend the loyal glockies on here.


----------



## redneckcamo (May 12, 2009)

*yepp*

x2 on the 1911s !!!


----------



## Throwback (May 12, 2009)

Craig Knight said:


> to each his own, but I have owned 3 (2 10mm's & a 40Short & weak)of them and just my opinion but they feel like garbage in my hand, none were very accurate either but would eat anything i shot in them. I just like the 1911 style and feel alot better. Hope it doesnt offend the loyal glockies on here.



I agree 100%. I LOVE The gun, but the trigger is a total turnoff to me. I have always shot a handgun quite well, but I just CANNOT shoot a glock better than "average". No matter now many rounds I throw downrange. 


T


----------



## Wiskey_33 (May 13, 2009)

> none were very accurate either



I'm thinkin' this is user error. A pistol is only as accurate as the shooter.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 13, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I'm thinkin' this is user error. A pistol is only as accurate as the shooter.



from a rest or off hand they weren't accurate, My Kimbers are and so is the cheapy Charles Daly 1911 I have. I wouldnt trade 3 Glocks for any 1 of my 1911's. I am only as accurate as I can be. But they werent.


----------



## one hogman (May 13, 2009)

*How a glock works*

If you know Glocks like I do, I assumed the explosion was the impact of a new cartridge  Gaston just developed as it impacted, I have several, none have blown up , as for accuracy  sounds like some people can't shoot to me, Glocks are one of the most accurate pistols of their type on the market[ unless you are using lead bullets, or just can't shoot]  you either love them or hate them but there is a reason they ARE the #1 selling handgun in the world.Durability, simplicity, dependability, accuracy. They just work !!not putting Kimbers down but my buddy had an Ultra carry $ 1000.00 gun that locked up on him and he had to return to Kimber. Anything can malfunction.


----------



## Mako22 (May 13, 2009)

Hmmm not much of a pistol man myself but the Glocks allways looked like a toy to me, kinda gimmicky. I own a Berreta 92 and have maybe fired 20 rounds total out of it in the 7 years I have owned it.


----------



## dertiedawg (May 13, 2009)

My G26 is very accurate and it is a subcompact.  If I'm not hitting the bull, it's because I am doing something wrong.  It is a lovem or hatem kind of gun and It took a little gettin used to, but after putting a couple of hundred rounds through it... I love it now!!  And have since squeezed thousands or rounds out of it.  The only thing I dont like is its a little bulky for concealed carry and I carry it EVERYWHERE!!


----------



## one hogman (May 13, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Hmmm not much of a pistol man myself but the Glocks allways looked like a toy to me, kinda gimmicky. I own a Berreta 92 and have maybe fired 20 rounds total out of it in the 7 years I have owned it.



They are a very dangerous toy to whoever is on the muzzle end. No gimmicks just simplicity


----------



## boneboy96 (May 13, 2009)

I've either got or I've had the G22, G23, G26 & G27.  Extra barrels make my G23 able to shoot 9mm and my G27 able to shoot .357 sig.  Simple to take down and clean...you just can't destroy one of these...I've tried.


----------



## one hogman (May 13, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> I've either got or I've had the G22, G23, G26 & G27.  Extra barrels make my G23 able to shoot 9mm and my G27 able to shoot .357 sig.  Simple to take down and clean...you just can't destroy one of these...I've tried.



They are amazing guns and the drop in barrels tells you the machine work has to be very close tolerance.


----------



## Wide Earp (May 16, 2009)

excellent, durable weapons, just a funcky trigger and for me the grip angle is off and I just didn't keep one long enough to get "good" with it


----------



## Throwback (May 16, 2009)

Good one Wyat!

T


----------



## Wide Earp (May 16, 2009)

Throwback said:


> Good one Wyat!
> 
> T



yeah, kinda cool huh?!


----------



## Steve762us (May 16, 2009)

I'm sure if you had a time machine, you could go back to the 1920's and read how all the revolver fans panned the 1911.  The Glock package, with polymer frame, is another break-through design; learning the trigger is as much a requirement as it is for moving from a revolver to a 1911 SA automatic.


----------



## Throwback (May 16, 2009)

Steve762us said:


> I'm sure if you had a time machine, you could go back to the 1920's and read how all the revolver fans panned the 1911.  The Glock package, with polymer frame, is another break-through design; learning the trigger is as much a requirement as it is for moving from a revolver to a 1911 SA automatic.



How many more thousands of rounds than I have already fired will it take? I need to know before I go broke. 


T


----------



## hizzoner51 (May 16, 2009)

Say all you want to about Gaston's great design. Let one break on you while qualifying (I had to beat the slide off the frame with a mallet just to figure out the problem), THEN talk about how great they are.  Meh.........., I'll take a firearm that's more reliable, and NOT made out of recycled soda bottles and six pack rings. 
Combat tupperware.  Make sure it is "burped" after loading.


----------



## Hunley (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I have about 2000 rounds of .40S&W through mine. Yep, the 40 that apparently makes Glocks go Kaboom... About half of that was Double Tap which should have REALLY made it go kaboom. 

Now FTFs, stovepipes, or destroyed guns. Just fun times. My G27 has been mudded-up, scratched up, and everything else one can imagine since it's my woods gun. I just clean it up and it looks brand new.

As for Hizzoner51's experience, I have heard of things like that happening. BUT, it has always been something ammo or negligence related. Usually a double charge in reloads or something damaged that should have been replaced long ago.


----------



## Ga Sportsman (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll take a firearm that's more reliable said:
			
		

> Wow, I'm not even a huge Glock fan, and I can't think of much of anything that is more reliable than a Glock.  My way of thinking is that Glock came to the market as a polymer frame, hi cap pistol w/ the only safety being in the trigger.......Now every gun maker has one to "compete" w/ the Glock.  They must be doing something right.  May not be the most accurate on the planet (I honestly shoot many other guns better) but I've never seen one NOT WORK.


----------



## mike bell (Jul 15, 2009)

Well man I just dont know what to do....

  I have a couple G17's that we have been shooting since about 1986.

Still waiting for something to go wrong ........... 

My dad was the senior firearms instructor for Washington DC in the 80's and he did the testing and elvaluations when they switched from S&W revolvers to Glocks.  After he retired from DC, he went to work for Glock as Director of Training.  I wont swear to it, but he may have been the one that came up with Glock's excuse for everything,  "your limp wristing it"  That was his reply to everything way back then.

I even worked at Glock for a summer while in college in the warrenty dept.  I felt like the Maytag repaire man.  Very little to do other then swap out the parts with new ones.


Best news I have heard lately,  Glocks are now being made in the USA!!!


----------

